
Kipchoge's Sub-Two-Hour Marathon: How Legitimate Is It? - slowhand09
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/10/kipchoges-sub-two-hour-marathon-how-legitimate-it/599974/
======
thinkcontext
I think 2hrs will be broken in competition but I don't think it will be by
Kipchoge and I think it will take more than 10 years to do so. He is pretty
far ahead of current competitors, having lowered the previous mark by more
than a minute. However, that has happened before and the mark has fallen
pretty consistently every few years over the past few decades.

Only a relatively small slice of humanity ever even attempt to run a marathon
but more and more do so each year. An accomplishment like Kipchoge's is bound
to encourage even more people to make the attempt. There is probably someone
out there that can do it in a race, they have probably been born but are not
yet competing.

